# Fehler in der Classic Skin



## Maladin (26. Februar 2008)

In der Classic Skin wird der Tag "preview" 2 mal verwendet und dann auch noch mit 2 verschiedenen Dateien. wovon erstere nicht existiert. 


```
<skin> 
 <version>1.0</version>
 <author>Team Buffed.de</author> 
 <preview>prev.jpg</preview>
 <comment>Skin bim BLASC 1 Stil</comment>
 <preview>prev.bmp</preview>
 <layout>
```

/wink Fenvar


----------



## Regnor (26. Februar 2008)

Forscherliga schrieb:


> In der Classic Skin wird der Tag "preview" 2 mal verwendet und dann auch noch mit 2 verschiedenen Dateien. wovon erstere nicht existiert.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



danke
ist im nächsten update (ich denke das kommt morgen) gefixt


----------

